# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Afvallen als je veel pillen slikt

## teddy2011

GOEDENAVOND, mijn naam is teddy2011, ik ben vr 50 jr en ik wil graag van
86 kg naar 75 wie o wie kan me wat tips geven of een dieet waar ik resultaat
gericht kan afvallen, ik ben 1,68 lang.

Het is moeilijk als je thyrax te lage schildklierwerking camcolit en seroxat slikt.

Tips zijn welkom, bedankt

----------


## ellygiebels

ik ben al jaren met afvallen bezig .maar iedere keer kom ik weer aan ..het dieet van de dieetiste is 1000 cal en daar val ik niet van af..

----------

